# Petri FT



## klw81

I have a Petri FT that my grandmother gave me, and I was hoping that somebody here could help me out with it. I don't really know much about old cameras or how to use them. I'm interested in trying it out, maybe attempting some star trail photography, if it is capable. I don't really know the condition of it, it appears to be in good shape, but I haven't tried to use it since I'm not familiar with this kind of camera and didn't want to risk messing it up. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## compur

Here is a manual for the FT II which should be very similar.


----------



## klw81

Thank you, that was very helpful. 

I mentioned in my previous post that I was interested in possibly doing some star trails with it (just for fun), but it completely slipped my mind to ask if anyone knows if there is a cable release for this camera. I did a search, and couldn't find anything, but I thought I would ask here too.


----------



## Mitica100

Any cable release with a lock from a camera store will do. There are plenty on eBay as well. Just make sure to get one with a lock.


----------



## randerson07

I shoot alot with the Petri FT EE seen here, and in my avatar.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/randerson07/sets/72157604345348307/
The shutter on it works when it wants to, but thats half the fun. I think I have it narrowed down to the shutter not working when I set it to 1/500th.  Nice camera, but nothing special.


----------

